# Chirping sound when changing channels



## kieth4548

I have a new Samsung TV with a Samsung sound bar with a sub with directv as my provider. The sound bar is connected wireless to the tv using samsungs sound connect feature. When my tv hdmi audio format is set to Bitstream I get a high pitched chirping sound on some HD channels when I change the channel . When I switch it to PCM it does not chirp but I loose the digital digital sound option. Does anyone know why this is happening. Samsung doesn't have a clue.


----------



## peds48

Make sure that your receiver is set to Dolby digital under the audio menu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kieth4548

I don't have a receiver. All I have is a Samsung sound bar and sub that is connected to my Samsung TV via wireless sound connect.


----------



## Beerstalker

He is talking about your DirecTV receiver (or DVR).

I would also recommend trying a wired connection between the TV and soundbar and see if that helps.


----------

